# Steel City is out of business



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It may be old news, but this is the first I have heard of it. This is a post from someone on another woodworking forum...



> Just saw in a woodworker’s Journal survey they were doing that as of 3 31 2015 Steel City has shut it’s doors. understood some in Canadian outfit was moving everything up there but it kinda sounded like it was not going back into production any time soon if ever. I feel for those that have their products as it didn’t say that any support for the products was being offered by the manufacturer guess they are just passing any thing back to the dealers to handle. hope it isn’t true but when someone like woodworker’s journal says it I’m afraid it must be.
> 
> wish all the luck possible to those who have any of their equipment.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, on the other forum there was a spirited discussion about this. What is still puzzling to me is the lack of any indication on the web site. Someone thinking of buying a steel city tool might go their web site and it looks like all is well with the company. I'd be pretty mad if I bought one and then discovered the company was already out of business. I know the retailers have been pretty quiet about the bankruptcy. On Amazon listings, there is nothing about it and a spot check of them shows the 2 year warranty listed.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> It may be old news, but this is the first I have heard of it. This is a post from someone on another woodworking forum...


I touched on this when I opened the thread on the helical planer a few weeks ago. I was waiting on SC to come out with the newer version of the 40300 when they closed the doors. 

The announcement that I saw, didn't have any information, only that as of March 31 they were closed and that the warranties would still be handled through SC. So, they are not leaving recent customers high and dry. 

You would think that they would at least take down their website and make a formal announcement. However, I have seen nothing other than a few comments here and there on some of the forums. Not even the "Woodworking Guru's" who blog all over the internet, have said a word.

Why would Amazon even acknowledge the situation and get stuck with stock on hand? Really makes you want to trust them, doesn't it?

SC closing up is really a shame. they had some nice products that were reasonably priced. 

Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe they're keeping a low profile so distributors can sell off their on-hand stock?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Maybe they're keeping a low profile so distributors can sell off their on-hand stock?


Probably true! However, you would think that this news would be all over the woodworking sites; blogs, vendors, forums...nada, nyet, nine, nothing! No one is officially acknowledging anything is different.

I know this can happen with any vendor, but usually there is some rumor ahead of time that alerts you to the pending change. Nothing came out until a couple of day into April when I came across the announcement. 

I can't remember where I came across it, only that I was searching for info on the 403XX planer that was due out in the middle of March looking for an update...that was the first week of April.

I'm sure, that, eventually, you'll see SC products on sale at reduced prices. The question is, who would buy any knowing that you may not be able to get parts for whatever you buy!

Bill


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Steel City*



PhilBa said:


> Yeah, on the other forum there was a spirited discussion about this. What is still puzzling to me is the lack of any indication on the web site. Someone thinking of buying a steel city tool might go their web site and it looks like all is well with the company. I'd be pretty mad if I bought one and then discovered the company was already out of business. I know the retailers have been pretty quiet about the bankruptcy. On Amazon listings, there is nothing about it and a spot check of them shows the 2 year warranty listed.


Web site talks about a restructuring....Axiom Tool Group.
From Wood Worker's Journal 'A press event, held one evening during the show, clarified things: Steel City and Axiom Precision have now formed a new partnership called Axiom Tool Group'


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Lots of stuff online about SC's demise. Powermatic used to be the Cadillac of tools until they went overseas. I will not buy anything made in China when there is an alternative. Darn shame that we can't make anything in the US anymore but we have allowed politics and greed to take over our marketplace. Sad.......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not just that, Gary; Government regulations, ie massive amounts of paperwork and redtape have smothered small business. Not the least of the problems are Workers Comp and your EPA ...both business killers.
_(I say Workers Comp because of they're huge burden costwise on business; not because of their duty to protect the worker. You can't add 5% t0 10+% to payroll costs without having a huge impact.)_


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Not just that, Gary; Government regulations, ie massive amounts of paperwork and redtape have smothered small business. Not the least of the problems are Workers Comp and your EPA ...both business killers.
> _(I say Workers Comp because of they're huge burden costwise on business; not because of their duty to protect the worker. You can't add 5% t0 10+% to payroll costs without having a huge impact.)_


It is hard for USA to compete with all these countries that don't take care of their workers.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> It is hard for USA to compete with all these countries that don't take care of their workers.
> 
> Herb


The EPA running amok, and energy costs skyrocketing, aren't helping either.


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Not just that, Gary; Government regulations, ie massive amounts of paperwork and redtape have smothered small business. Not the least of the problems are Workers Comp and your EPA ...both business killers.
> _(I say Workers Comp because of they're huge burden costwise on business; not because of their duty to protect the worker. You can't add 5% t0 10+% to payroll costs without having a huge impact.)_


Excessive government regulations are what makes it so difficult for a small business to survive. Small businesses are the backbone of this country as I see it. The progressives (aka commies in my book) have been steadily increasing regulations for just about everything anymore. "Obamacare" is a perfect example of how messed up and destructive these regulations can be to all businesses.
I recently watched a video where some idiot head of OSHA calmly explained how contractors will now be required to get a permit before allowing their employees to go inside any enclosed space. This was not just for ditch-work, but also for going into a house attic. A safety plan etc, etc, etc was required before the permit would be given. It will likely take longer just to get the permit than to do a simple job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kauila said:


> I recently watched a video where some idiot head of OSHA calmly explained how contractors will now be required to get a permit before allowing their employees to go inside any enclosed space. This was not just for ditch-work, but also for going into a house attic. A safety plan etc, etc, etc was required before the permit would be given. It will likely take longer just to get the permit than to do a simple job.


Yes and bet they claim it's all about safety . They just love to shove that word down your throat as an excuse for anything , and yet we take it 

I heard someone snivelling recently because we're not wearing long sleeve shirts with that high vis tape on the cuffs . Try wearing a high vis shirt in August ? 
Apparently high vis bids aren't enough anymore if your getting out of your truck and into the bucket while parked on a road.

We need that stand your ground law here in Canada . Can you use it to shoot stupid people ?


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> ...We need that stand your ground law here in Canada . Can you use it to shoot stupid people ?


No problem Rick, just move to Texas. I believe that they still have the 'He needed Killin' law on the books.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

What skyrocketing energy costs?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

kauila said:


> Small businesses are the backbone of this country as I see it.



Small business = Small paychecks, Unskilled labor & No benefits

As I've seen it.


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Small business = Small paychecks, Unskilled labor & No benefits
> 
> As I've seen it.


There are those who assume that only small paychecks, along with no skill or benefits make up small business. It is a mindset of which I know better than to waste much time arguing against. They can believe what they want if it works for them.

I personally know some very wealthy small businessmen who were not working just for a paycheck or job benefits. Their skill could easily be said to go way beyond that of many big business employees who often seem more interested in the paycheck or finding ways to stretch a job out. 

I'm not buying into the "If you got a business, you didn't build that." nonsense.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

As an update. I stopped into Utter Guys in Sanford, Florida today. They are a Steel City retailer. The clerk and I were talking about SC going out of business. He told me, that, SC didn't even notify their retailers that they are out of business. He shook his head that they still have the website up and appear to be doing business as usual. He can not even order things like belts for the SC sanders. If his customers want anything they have to order directly from the SC Customer Service.

When it happened his boss (owner) couldn't get any info from SC. The only way he found out what was going on was to talk to the other SC retailers across the country to piece things together. The clerk mentioned that they were moving the operations to Canada. 

I am not familiar with the Axiom company name, are they Canadian?

Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There is an Axiom up here, Bill; no idea if it's the one involved.
Axiom Group Inc. - Complete profile - Canadian Company Capabilities - Industry Canada


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> There is an Axiom up here, Bill; no idea if it's the one involved.
> Axiom Group Inc. - Complete profile - Canadian Company Capabilities - Industry Canada


Dan,

After I posted I went searching and found that SC and Axiom (CNC carving machines) had announced a collaboration back in September of 2014. But nothing on the web beyond that information. 

So, it is anybody's guess as to what is really going on. 

Bill


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

An article appeared in Fine Woodworking magazine, April 2015 stated that Steel City had ceased operations.
Further that some "industry professionals" including some Steel City "veterans" had founded the Axiom Tool Group.

Further the article adds, "Steel City recommends tool owners seeking product support to contact the distributor where they purchased their tool for service, and to call the Steel City technical support line for replacement parts."


Other reports found on the internet date back to summer/fall 2014 echoing the same thing.

Oddly, there is a Facebook page titled Axiom Tool Group, but has no content.

I'm not a Steel City tool owner - found they were pretty expensive when they first came out. In my area, the only retailer that carried any of their products was one Home Hardware store. My local (and only - not counting Home Depot or Lowes) woodworking/tool dealer who carries every other brand under the sun, never carried any Steel City products.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steel City is still sponsoring Rough cut with Tommy Mac....just watched the show and was surprised to see SC's ad..


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Steel City is still sponsoring Rough cut with Tommy Mac....just watched the show and was surprised to see SC's ad..


Bill:
Are you getting current shows? I get PBS out of Buffalo and Seattle. All I've been getting on them are reruns for quite a while.
And they also stopped carrying Woodsmith Shop.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Vince.. I do believe it was a new one.. but then again.. I can't say for certain. 

this was the hall tree with the wood whisperer,, ole whats his face??????....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wait...What?!!*



RainMan1 said:


> Yes and bet they claim it's all about safety . They just love to shove that word down your throat as an excuse for anything , and yet we take it
> 
> I heard someone snivelling recently because we're not wearing long sleeve shirts with that high vis tape on the cuffs . Try wearing a high vis shirt in August ?
> Apparently high vis bids aren't enough anymore if your getting out of your truck and into the bucket while parked on a road.
> ...


Heh...
Porn stars in California may be forced to wear goggles under new legislation - Americas - World - The Independent :nerd:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Vince.. I do believe it was a new one.. but then again.. I can't say for certain.
> 
> this was the hall tree with the wood whisperer,, ole whats his face??????....


Ha: Marc Spagnuolo

Tommy Mac's website shows that as episode 508 from Sept 2014


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OK.. welp, that answers that 

here is SW Pa. Tommy Mac is on Mon. at 4:30pm, then Tues. thru Fri. Woodsmith..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> OK.. welp, that answers that
> 
> here is SW Pa. Tommy Mac is on Mon. at 4:30pm, then Tues. thru Fri. Woodsmith..


Yup, Bill, that is a rerun. I noticed the same thing this weekend and then I realized it too was a rerun from last year.

By the way, where in SW PA? I'm originally from Bradford.

Bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Yup, Bill, that is a rerun. I noticed the same thing this weekend and then I realized it too was a rerun from last year.
> 
> By the way, where in SW PA? I'm originally from Bradford.
> 
> Bill


Gheez, and I thought I saw em all.. just watched a Gilligans Island episode I never saw *LOL*... life is good...

I live about an hour east of Pittsburgh, in the foothills of the Laurel Valley area. 
Bradford as in Zippo lighter Bradford?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Heh...
> Porn stars in California may be forced to wear goggles under new legislation - Americas - World - The Independent :nerd:


Let's here it for Cal OSHA. Cal OSHA is to the safety field like a feminazi is to Women's Lib. If California had it's way, children would not only need helmets to ride bicycles, but would even have to wear them to get out of bed and walk around.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Gheez, and I thought I saw em all.. just watched a Gilligans Island episode I never saw *LOL*... life is good...
> 
> I live about an hour east of Pittsburgh, in the foothills of the Laurel Valley area.
> Bradford as in Zippo lighter Bradford?


Yup! As a kid I lived five houses away from George Blaisdell. He was the inventor of the Zippo and owner of the company. Really nice man. He used to pay my friends and I to wash his golf carts on the weekend. If it was raining hard he would sometimes send his chauffeur (Mr. Zande) to take us to school.

Don't forget about; Kendall Oil, W. R. Case and Sons, Cutlery (Case Knives), Dresser Industries (Valves for the oil field) and of course Halliburton started in Bradford.

Bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Yup! As a kid I lived five houses away from George Blaisdell. He was the inventor of the Zippo and owner of the company. Really nice man. He used to pay my friends and I to wash his golf carts on the weekend. If it was raining hard he would sometimes send his chauffeur (Mr. Zande) to take us to school.
> 
> Don't forget about; Kendall Oil, W. R. Case and Sons, Cutlery (Case Knives), Dresser Industries (Valves for the oil field) and of course Halliburton started in Bradford.
> 
> Bill


Been up that way a few times. There is an "old growth" forest up around there if I remember right. Took a day and hiked around the place. Some of the pines were stunning when compared to 'most' of what there is around here. I remember thinking, just how mind blowing places like the redwood forest must be like....
Yep, Case knives...very cool. Didn't know Haliburton got its start up there. Do I remember seeing "Wolf's Head Oil" up there?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Yup! As a kid I lived five houses away from George Blaisdell. He was the inventor of the Zippo and owner of the company. Really nice man. He used to pay my friends and I to wash his golf carts on the weekend. If it was raining hard he would sometimes send his chauffeur (Mr. Zande) to take us to school
> 
> Bill


Great story btw!!! how cool that must have been...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Been up that way a few times. There is an "old growth" forest up around there if I remember right. Took a day and hiked around the place. Some of the pines were stunning when compared to 'most' of what there is around here. I remember thinking, just how mind blowing places like the redwood forest must be like....
> Yep, Case knives...very cool. Didn't know Haliburton got its start up there. Do I remember seeing "Wolf's Head Oil" up there?


I believe that Wolfs Head was from down around Titusville or Oil City. Some of the service station (remember those?) carried Wolfs Head Oil.

I do miss the seasons and the woods. Yes there are some great hardwoods in the area. When I think of all of the cherry, maple, oak and other trees that went into the fireplace it makes me mad.

When I was in high school I worked on the weekends doing "clean-up" for a couple of brothers who logged for a living. It was my job to trim limbs, cut logs to length and run one of the timberjack to haul the logs out of the woods. Good money but really hard work.

I, also, worked for Case. I started out as a High Speed Buffer in the finishing department. When I had enough money put away I went back to college. Pitt had a campus in Bradford. In the summers I was always hired back. 

Case had a policy of not hiring back an employee that was terminated for any reason, good or bad. I was the exception. 

When I graduated and couldn't find a job I went back to work at Case. A couple of months later I was made the Safety Director. I had two plants and around 850 people I was responsible for overseeing.

I finally left the area in '81. Bradford had died, but they forgot to roll up the streets. Not much there now. Case, Zippo, Dressers, and I guess the old Kendall refinery is still operational. 

Miss the area, just not the winters.

Bill


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought Steel City was owned by or their tools were made by someone else. Maybe the same folks that made some of the Ridged.
Dan Coleman

Edit: Steel City owns Orion per some of my old notes.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I got some amazon spam in email this AM. Here's what the link lead to Steel City Tool Works 35990G 10-Inch Contractor Table Saw with Granite Table Top - Power Table Saws - Amazon.com
Notice the "2 year warranty" listed. Wonder who is going to honor that?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> I got some amazon spam in email this AM. Here's what the link lead to Steel City Tool Works 35990G 10-Inch Contractor Table Saw with Granite Table Top - Power Table Saws - Amazon.com
> Notice the "2 year warranty" listed. Wonder who is going to honor that?


Steel City is still honoring the warranties and providing customer service. However, that will probably last only two or three years, then what do you do for parts!

Retailers can't even get parts...you have to go through customer service if you want anything.

Who in their right mind would buy a SC tool right now. The prices haven't come down and they are essentially obsolete.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Well since Dan mentioned Workers Comp I'll tell you a tale of government biting their own hand. I retired from the USPS and even though it is "independent" our government used that to their advantage and the USPS as a cash cow. At the end of the fiscal year every federal agency handles their workers comp bill as a simple paperwork transaction. The USPS has to write a check to pay the US Treasury for the full amount they paid out to cover postal service claims. They are also required to "pre-fund" their retiree cost and their insurance. All of that adds up to about $5 billion per year (which is more than the actual cost). So our beloved government robs from their own house. There is no appetite in Congress to let the agency fail so guess where it will end up if it does go bankrupt. Right back as another federal agency. With that kind of logic it is no wonder that our business' can't compete. Sad (and stupid).


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

Steel City was purchased by a Canadian firm and all operations went up there. The website, although may be functional, should not be using the old address. Axiom Tool Group was formed as the parent company of both Axiom Precision (still operating in the states) and Steel City. Since the demise of SC, I have no idea what the Canadian firm is offering as to warranty on the inventory they purchased. 

I do know that the factory that made the original spiral style planers (that SC chose no longer to sell) is now selling direct here in the states under their own Cutech Tool label.

Former SC employee,
M


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Good to know.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There are two kinds of bankruptcy, one is completely out of business--shut down. The other is for restructuring of debt and the business. Bankruptcies are usually kept very quiet. Also, bankruptcy is one avenue for management (and key workers) to abandon an existing business and reform it elsewhere under a different name. Stiffs the suppliers in many cases, and I've seen it that the suppliers go to bankruptcy court and get pennies on the dollars for the stuff they provided to the company, but were never paid for. I was a business writer for 5 years and learned that bankruptcy was just another business tool for some managers.

I also agree that many small companies have the very best of employees. A local firm that makes aircraft parts of organic plastics hires and trains people who don't look like good employees on paper. They learn to do things the right way, get paid well as they improve their skills, and the owner values them so much he finances their cars, helps with down payments on their houses. The loyalty and good productivity is well earned. 

Unfortunately, there is another side to all the regulations, which is that many small business people build their brand, then plan to sell out to a conglomerate that has more wherewithal to comply with regs, or the money to move the company and jobs overseas. But the mostly left wing politicians don't care much about that because they are in fat city with the bribes (contributions) they've collected from the lobbyists. They get away with this the way magicians do it, by diverting our attention with emotional side issues. Funny how many conservatives have no issue with gay marriage (for example) but they are set up to be the bad guys. And through all the brouhaha, no one has paid any attention to all the legislative favors the House and Senate and White House have handed out to "supporters"--you know, the ones who paid the bribes.

I've thought for awhile about how to stop this and the only thing I've come up would be a universal rule that any legislator must recuse themselves from voting on any issue or item which materially affects the financial interests of any contributor who has given more than $2,000. That is a wave I'd love to see wash over American politics.

Hope I haven't stepped too far over the religion/politics line. But that is what this thread has been about.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When I hear the term "Good business practices"or "protecting our interests" it is a red flag that we are about to get screwed. 

If there is a pot of money somewhere the Politicians and attorneys are going to go after it.


Herb


----------



## scott 101 (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a steel city planner 20 inch 5 hp 1 phase when i run anything though it even with very little load it stop i wait 5 or 10 minutes i push the red stop buttion to reset it starts and sometimes i can run glued up pannels for 30 minutes and it dont stop can anyone tell whats wrong my dealership has been no help my email is [email protected] thank you scott


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@schnewj

Good news Bubba, you can get the thickness planer you wanted. 

Cutech Tool LLC planers and jointers

My Steel City 14" Deluxe band saw has been trouble free and any parts except the granite table are available under other names.

I will be reviewing the Cutech jointer as soon as it arrives; supposed to ship Monday. Very interesting design.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@scott 101

Are you plugging this tool directly into an outlet rated for the amps it pulls?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Good news Bubba, you can get the thickness planer you wanted.
> 
> ...


They're just a little late. I settled on a DW735. Not helical but seems to do a good job for what I need for now.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Good news Bubba, you can get the thickness planer you wanted.
> 
> ...


That jointer looks A LOT like my old Delta Benchtop jointer. Hopefully they have improved the design, as the old Delta did not operate very well, and I ended up selling it for a floor model jointer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the cutter head is very different. I just got a notice that it will be delivered Wed.


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

Scott 101,

I may be able to help you, but can you please answer a few basic questions to start?

1) What model of 20" SC planer do you have? They sold several different models over the years.
2) Are you the original owner or purchase it used?
3) And as Mike asked, is it plugged into an appropriate circuit? 

There can be several reasons, or maybe just a simple oversight, for what you are experiencing. I'm sure if we work through this, we'll find a resolution. I'll also email you.

Sincerely,
A different Mike


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't despair quite yet. There is not too many items that can not be bought from 3rd party vendors. Many times when a company folds it opens a door for smaller companies to make parts whenever they see a decent market opportunity. Also in many cases a company will close the doors to correct a bad debt to asset ratio and resurface in some form after they get things corrected. Someone mentioned part of the assets going to Canada. That has happened to several small aircraft companies and they are alive and well across our northern border. We can thank our ignorant politicians and onerous regulatory agencies for that. Having spent 37 years working for such an agency I fully understand the harm caused by regulatory actions driven by politics. I'd like to send all of the scoundrels into retirement and start over.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

*Where's the beef?!*



Mike said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Good news Bubba, you can get the thickness planer you wanted.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I've been looking for this review for the past few weeks. Any updates?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, too many irons in the fire. The Cutech jointer leaves a very smooth finish. If the weather cooperates I will take the review photos tomorrow. Too much stuff in my garage so I have to expand onto the driveway to work. I have the GI Excalibur cast iron router table and the 10" Craftsman table saw I am sorting out taking up my working floor space. I have decided the Grizzly and Shopsmith router tables have to go; the Craftsman dust collector too. A month from now I will be able to work inside the garage again. 

Please understand that I am not retired so on top of the projects and reviews I have to be out earning a living.


----------

